# Mehrere Siemens FU über USS mit S7-200 steuern



## Helmut (3 März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Siemens FU gesteuert mit S7-200 über USS-Protokoll?

Eure Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren.

Danke, Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Dominik (3 März 2006)

*S7-200 & Fu*

Die S7-200 (am besten eine CPU226) hat eine Systemschnittstelle Port 0 an welcher via USS kommuniziert werden kann. Dazu gibt es einen spezielle Biliothek mit entspr. Bausteinen. Der Micromaster ist über einer entspr. Schnittstelle mit verdrillter 2-Drahtleitung zu verbinden. Am MM440 wäre das Klemme 29 und 30. Eine ausführliche Anleitung findest du im Systemhandbuch der S7-200 mit Beispiel..............


----------

